
Amateur Mathematician Finds Smallest Universal Cover - Pharmakon
https://www.quantamagazine.org/amateur-mathematician-finds-smallest-universal-cover-20181115/
======
Smaug123
(Previously posted by you? two days ago at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18460853](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18460853))

~~~
tekkk
Quite frustrating to see the same stories pop up twice while many good new
stories go unseen.

------
LudwigNagasena
>He received an undergraduate degree in mathematics from the University of
Cambridge and a Ph.D. in theoretical physics from the University of Glasgow.

The title looks a bit misleading.

~~~
throwawaymath
The title was litigated when this was posted just a few days ago. "Amateur"
does not mean untrained. It means non-professional.

~~~
LudwigNagasena
Amateur has obvious connotations of the lack of formal training. I agree that
the title is not wrong, but it is misleading.

------
wallstquant
“Out of practice mathematician finds smaller universal cover”

